# Frage zu BIND



## juergen71 (28. Juni 2008)

Hallo,

ich habe ISPConfig 2.2.23 auf Ubuntu8.04 in Verwendung und funktioniert soweit alles bestens. 
Zwei kleine Schönheitsfehler die ich habe sind wenn ich ein tracert auf die IP des Servers mache ich eine Antwort bekomme das der Servername gleich ist wie die erste Kundendomain.

In /etc/hostname habe ich aber meinen Hostnamen korrekt eingetragen und wenn ich versuche /etc/bind/conf zu bearbeiten wird das natürlich bei jeder Änderung in ISPConfig wieder überschrieben.

Das zweite ist wenn ich die IP des Server als DNS1 für meine Verbindung verwende er keine Hostnamen auflösen kann, wenn ich dann manuell nslookup -query=ptr www.ispconfig.de mache bekomme ich:

nicht gefunden: Query refused

Würde mich freuen wenn mir hierbei jemand helfen kann.

Gruß
Jürgen


----------



## Till (30. Juni 2008)

Anstatt der Bind Konfigurationsdatei kannst Du das master Template in /root/ispconfig/isp/conf/ bearbeiten.


----------



## juergen71 (2. Juli 2008)

Danke für den Tip Till, aber das ist leider nicht mein Fachgebiet und ich wüsste nicht was ich da ändern soll das ich den DNS auch als externen DNS verwenden kann.

Wo ich aber noch eine Frage hätte ist folgendes, ich habe ca 150 Domains angelegt und alles war korrekt, jetzt auf einmal steht als MX Eintrag bei einer Neuanlage folgendes im Zonefile:

MX      10 s1.server.tld.server.tld.

Wo holt Bind sich diese Informationen her? Wenn ich in der Datei /etc/hostname den hostnamen von "s1.server.tld" auf "s1" ändere dann legt er die MX Einträge korrekt an, aber dafür funktioniert dann Postfix nicht mehr.

Wäre für einen Tip sehr dankbar.

Gruß
Jürgen


----------



## juergen71 (3. Juli 2008)

Hallo,

also ich habe noch immer ISPConfig 2.2.23 auf Ubuntu8.04 und habe wegen dieses Problems mit meinem BIND weitergeforscht und ich kann es drehen und wenden wie ich will, der Eintrag unter Administration - Server - Eigenschaften - DNS

"Standard MX" 

der den Eintrag MX 10 mail.domain.tld. erzeugen soll funktioniert bei mir nicht.
Egal ob ich dort einen Hacken reingebe oder nicht, es wird immer der Eintrag wie folgt gemacht:

MX      10 s1.server.tld.server.tld. --> (wobei server.tld für die Domain meines Servers gilt, nicht für die Domain die ich angelegt habe!)

Wäre für Hilfe sehr dankbar, weil ich im Moment jede Neuanlage per Hand korrigieren muss und es sind noch ca 300 webs die da rauf müssen 

Gruß
Jürgen


----------



## Till (3. Juli 2008)

Poste bitte mal die Ausgabe von:

hostname

und

hostname -f


----------



## juergen71 (4. Juli 2008)

user@s1:~# hostname
s1.domain.at

user@s1:~# hostname -f
s1.domain.at


----------



## Till (4. Juli 2008)

Ich habe es gerade mal im Quellcode nachgesehen und ISPConfig 2.2.23 setzt als MX Record immer mail.$dmain ein, wobei $domain der Zione entspricht, die Du gerade anlegst. habe das bei mir gerade nochmal gestestet und er nimmt exakt die Zone.

Kannst Du auch hier nachsehen:

/home/admispconfig/ispconfig/lib/classes/ispconfig_isp_dns.lib.php in Zeile 375.


----------



## Till (4. Juli 2008)

Eine andere Möglichkeit is mir da gerade noch eingefallen, poste bitte mal einen Screenshot von den Einstellungen eines Webs, das Du angelegt hast.


----------



## juergen71 (4. Juli 2008)

Hallo Till,

ich denke mal hier passiert das:


```
////////////////////////////////////////
    // Standard MX Record anlegen
    ////////////////////////////////////////


        if($server["server_bind_standard_mx"] == 1 and $aufruf == 'soa') {
        //$ip_adresse = $domain["domain_ip"];
                $domain = $soa["dns_soa"];
        $sql = "INSERT INTO dns_mx (host,prioritaet,mailserver) VALUES ('','10','mail.$domain')";
        $go_api->db->query($sql);
        $mx_doc_id = $go_api->db->insertID();

        $userid = $go_info["user"]["userid"];
        $groupid = $soa["groupid"];
        $type = 'a';
        $parent = '';
        $status = 1;
        $title = '';
```
und das hab ich jetzt direkt vom Server kopiert, aber wo kann dann das Problem sein? Ich habe Ubuntu 64 in Verwendung hat das damit zu tun?

Gruß
Jürgen


----------



## Till (4. Juli 2008)

Der Code ist absolut in Ordnung, daran liegt es nicht. Poste bitte mal den Screenshot.


----------



## juergen71 (6. Juli 2008)

Hallo,

ich habe den Fehler gefunden und wie vermutet war er bei mir selbst 

Habe unter Administration - Server - Eigenschaften beim ersten Punkt oben "Host" den kompletten Hostnamen eingetragen ...deswegen ist das passiert.

Danke dir aber für die Hilfe Till 

Gruß
Jürgen


----------

